# Name that Tune



## bigdavetru (Oct 11, 2008)

In the following Youtube video: 



the pianist plays a classical piece of music as the intro to the old standard "Lush Life". Does anyone recognize what piece that is?


----------



## Zombo (Oct 5, 2008)

it's the ravel sonatine no?


----------



## bigdavetru (Oct 11, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Sonatine: II. ! Thanks.

I didn't know what the piece was , but with your help ( and google's ) I was able to find it. 
Now to find it's sheet music.

btw, what do think of phineas?


----------



## Zombo (Oct 5, 2008)

go to IMLSP http://imslp.org/wiki/Sonatine_(Ravel,_Maurice)

I don't know much about jazz so I can't really comment but the sonatine seems a bit... "disjointed"?


----------

